# Foundations Question



## Ms. Q (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok so I have tried literally EVERY foundation that I know of and for some reason it looks like a match when i have it on, but by the end of the day it gets really dark on me. I don't use powder when I get oily I just use a tissue, esp when I am at work.
Do you ladies have the same issue or is my face just weird.

I've tried:
MAC studio Fix w/ 2 diff color concealors
Lancome
Sheiseido(sp?)
Maybelline, true blend, mousse foundation, regular powder compacts
Covergirl
Bare Essentuals
Iman
Covergirl Queen collection 
some dermablend stuff from ulta
Aura Science, I got it from victoria secret
OMG like everything in slighter shades, Im tired of it lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2007)

The oil from your face helps it oxidize. It happens. It's more likely to happen in the summer when your skin is less dry.


----------



## Ms. Q (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, It happens year round and it so annoying. I am going to invest in good oil care to keep it from doing that.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 24, 2007)

Hm, that sounds like your foundation is oxidizing.  If happens to me as well, mainly in the summer months though when my skin is a little oilier (the oil definitely "helps" in the oxidation process). . but I find it happens more often when I don't use a good primer underneath my foundation (on the days when I'm feeling lazy, lol).


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree with Lipshock.  A foundation primer would help control some of the oxidation.


----------



## madamepink78 (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe you can try the Smashbox photo finish primer......I have seen a really major difference from last summer when i was not using it


----------



## Ms. Q (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, see I am lazy, so I havent worn primer consistently enough to tell the difference, it would tick me off to find that I have bought different brands for noting ha!, but Id much rather stick to one and be happy from start to finish. Thanks for the replies ladies'


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 24, 2007)

Perscrpitives, and a primer.


----------



## twobear (Jun 27, 2007)

Perscriptives is one of the few foundations that dosen't oxizide to badly on me. I used to buy a foundation a tad bit lighter than my skin tone and about 10 min. after application it begins to oxidize and it's the perfect shade.  As I have gotten older I have gotten away from wearing foundation all together.  Find you a good dermatologist and get monthly saliclyic acid peels (takes 5 min.).  No more oily skin and a flawless complexion.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 27, 2007)

Open your minds as you read this everyone.

I think you can solve the issue by prepping your skin this way.

After cleansing, apply oil-free moisturizer RIGHT after you have patted your face dry - let that absorb (about 2min)

Then, apply a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia with a foundation brush. Let that set, you'll know when your skin turns demi-matte.

Then, in your palm - mix your normal amount of foundation and about a dime size drop of M o Mag and apply.  Again with your foundation brush.

Proceed with the rest of your make-up application as normal.  You will be astonished how true your make-up stays (8-12+) hours.  Your only maintainance will be blotting t-zone (and that will be rare) and lip touch-ups.  If you have to extend your make-up past 12 hours, just blot with facial tissue and dust with a blot powder. I recommend MAC or IMAN blot powders.

Pleas try this, it is amazing.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Open your minds as you read this everyone.

I think you can solve the issue by prepping your skin this way.

After cleansing, apply oil-free moisturizer RIGHT after you have patted your face dry - let that absorb (about 2min)

Then, apply a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia with a foundation brush. Let that set, you'll know when your skin turns demi-matte.

Then, in your palm - mix your normal amount of foundation and about a dime size drop of M o Mag and apply.  Again with your foundation brush.

Proceed with the rest of your make-up application as normal.  You will be astonished how true your make-up stays (8-12+) hours.  Your only maintainance will be blotting t-zone (and that will be rare) and lip touch-ups.  If you have to extend your make-up past 12 hours, just blot with facial tissue and dust with a blot powder. I recommend MAC or IMAN blot powders.

Pleas try this, it is amazing._

 

I am going to try this but I have one question, will the M of Mag lighten the foundation at all when the two are mixed together?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am going to try this but I have one question, will the M of Mag lighten the foundation at all when the two are mixed together?_

 
No, it dries clear.  The milkiness of it is really sheer, not chalky so it doesn't lighten or change the foundation color in any way.


----------

